# Wide Margin Bibles



## caddy (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, I've been trying to research the best Wide Margin Bibles out there--ESV, NKJV, NIV, NLT--in that order. What do you guys think about he new Single column Bible ESV? Anyone have it?


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

No, I wanted it but from what I have read the quality ins not there! Sadly, the ESV is the best CT Based Bible (In my opinion), Crossway does poor Bindings......you have to order an Allan and Son's ESV from Glasgow to get a high quality ESV.


----------



## caddy (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I have had all the Texts that come in the Spirit of the Reformation Sized at a local print shop Max. I have even found some nice pics that are representative of each of the texts with their history. I"m running me a couple of copies and I am sending off a couple of my Bibles to have them rebound. One is NIV--because this is what our Presbyterian Church uses, the other is an ESV, one I am still to decide on, to send along with the NIV and have these copies rebound at the back of those Bibles.







I follow Jesus said:


> No, I wanted it but from what I have read the quality ins not there! Sadly, the ESV is the best CT Based Bible (In my opinion), Crossway does poor Bindings......you have to order an Allan and Son's ESV from Glasgow to get a high quality ESV.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

caddy said:


> Well, I have had all the Texts that come in the Spirit of the Reformation Sized at a local print shop Max. I have even found some nice pics that are representative of each of the texts with their history. I"m running me a couple of copies and I am sending off a couple of my Bibles to have them rebound. One is NIV--because this is what our Presbyterian Church uses, the other is an ESV, one I am still to decide on, to send along with the NIV and have these copies rebound at the back of those Bibles.


Cool, you had you Bibles custom done, I have only had one custom bound...........only to discover it is sometimes cheaper to seek out a quality company, Allan and Son's, Oxford , Cambridge. By the way, I digress (sorry), if you like the NASB, They make a single column side-reference edition in calfskin on French-Milled paper no less. It is also wide-margin! The King James Concord by Cambridge is world-class wide margin but alas...double column, they also make a Paragraph Edition, with Apocrypha, and wide margins. If I can think of some other nice single column wide margin Bibles I will add to the post. I do truly hope Crossway does a really nice sc ESC! Or let Cambridge do it!


----------



## caddy (Jul 3, 2007)

Crossway has the ESV out in Single Column which is wider than their Wide Margin, so that is the one I am currently looking at getting in the cheapest Leather version and having it rebound.

I wish they would put a Larger version out of the Journaling Bible. 7.5 Type is just wee but to small fer me eyes....



I follow Jesus said:


> Cool, you had you Bibles custom done, I have only had one custom bound...........only to discover it is sometimes cheaper to seek out a quality company, Allan and Son's, Oxford , Cambridge. By the way, I digress (sorry), if you like the NASB, They make a single column side-reference edition in calfskin on French-Milled paper no less. It is also wide-margin! The King James Concord by Cambridge is world-class wide margin but alas...double column, they also make a Paragraph Edition, with Apocrypha, and wide margins. If I can think of some other nice single column wide margin Bibles I will add to the post. I do truly hope Crossway does a really nice sc ESC! Or let Cambridge do it!


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

caddy said:


> Crossway has the ESV out in Single Column which is wider than their Wide Margin, so that is the one I am currently looking at getting in the cheapest Leather version and having it rebound.
> 
> I wish they would put a Larger version out of the Journaling Bible. 7.5 Type is just wee but to small fer me eyes....


I would still be careful Brother, I am a collector and am pretty picky but most people just take cover quality and binding into account, important, but not everything, paper quality is important, India (made of linen and cotton is best), French Milled is very nice too. The ESV Single Column, has had bad reviews on paper quality, seeing the print on the other side of the page, bleedthrough if you mark, light glare is hard on the peepers. Just my....


----------



## caddy (Jul 3, 2007)

So...is Allen & Sons the only ones to put on ESV on India? I have already asked them about wide margin. They said "No." 



I follow Jesus said:


> I would still be careful Brother, I am a collector and am pretty picky but most people just take cover quality and binding into account, important, but not everything, paper quality is important, India (made of linen and cotton is best), French Milled is very nice too. The ESV Single Column, has had bad reviews on paper quality, seeing the print on the other side of the page, bleedthrough if you mark, light glare is hard on the peepers. Just my....


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

caddy said:


> So...is Allen & Sons the only ones to put on ESV on India? I have already asked them about wide margin. They said "No."


My friend (sadly) as far as I know they are the only ones to use a high grade paper. I hope at some point Cambridge will also do an edition of the ESV.........that would be nice!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 3, 2007)

caddy said:


> Ok, I've been trying to research the best Wide Margin Bibles out there--ESV, NKJV, NIV, NLT--in that order. What do you guys think about he new Single column Bible ESV? Anyone have it?



I have it. I'm disappointed in it, I must admit. I like the single-column feature, making it easy to read and to teach from. But, the Bible is _heavy_. It's like lugging around a rock. Maybe what Crossway needs to do is to keep the single-verse format, but go to two columns per page.

For me, the single-column feature *and* the wide margins makes the Bible too large and too heavy.


----------



## caddy (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmmmm

Looks as though I have myself a quandry!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 3, 2007)

caddy said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Looks as though I have myself a quandry!



...and, since quandries are illegal according to Tennessee law, you'd better act fast to get rid of it!


----------



## caddy (Jul 4, 2007)

Exactly my thoughts...

It could be worse, however, I could have myself a conundrum.

IF I had myself one of those, then I would be in a _pickle!_





bookslover said:


> ...and, since quandries are illegal according to Tennessee law, you'd better act fast to get rid of it!


----------



## caddy (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.jmarkbertrand.com/bibles/widemargin/index.htm

Now this is a good sized text with Nice Margins: Why can't they make it
in ESV

http://graphics.christianbook.com/g/pdf/hp/9781598562088-ch01.pdf


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 7, 2007)

I have the calfskin version of the ESV Single-Column, and absolutely love it. The cover and binding are wonderfu, and the space left by the verse format allows for copious notes. (I'm an obsessive note-taker.) The paper is a bit thin, but not to the point of distraction (for me, anyway). This one replaced my NASB side-column reference Bible, which I always loved, except for the (sometimes) awkward NASB translation. 

BTW, I love the reworking of Mal. 2:16.


----------

